# Windows 7 and Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Pro



## handyman2 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just recently built a new pc and switched from XP to Windows 7--I have also used Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Pro in XP so I installed it on the new pc. I noticed that when I go to print a document and I click on "print" the normal box comes up ---but when I look at the printer options I do not see "Adobe PDF" as an option. Is this a windows 7 problem (maybe I haven't checked the proper box to allow this) or is it an Adobe thing????

The switch from XP to Windows 7 has definitely caused me to lose some hair!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Pro is not listed in the Windows 7 Compatibility Center - 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...=en-us&type=Software&s=Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Pro 

7.0 Pro had issues with Vista, so I would expect Windows 7 to have issues as well --> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/333/333780.html

Windows 7 compatible printer drivers are needed. Given that Adobe now sells Acrobat 9, I don't believe Windows 7 print drivers for Acrobat v7.0 will be forthcoming.

You need to upgrade/ purchase Acrobat 9 - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobatpro/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## handyman2 (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is a plausible work-around for you or not, but I use BullZip PDF printer - 

http://www.bullzip.com/products/pdf/info.php

I'm not sure if the PDF output is editable by Acrobat Pro 7, but it may be worth a try.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

